# About ready to smash this refractometer



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey hawkman--I was thinking about getting a refractometer but will wait awhile--I do not like being frustrated either! 
Maybe a call the supplyer will get you back on track, I sure can't help you out on that! Is there a manufacturer name or is it made in China?


----------



## hawkman (May 22, 2004)

Nope, no manufact. name or even where its made on it. There is a little round red sticker on the case with a drawing of a bee on it with the word swienty or something like that. My guess is that distributers try to sell the units that give them the most profit potential with little regard to quality ur documentation. You still get what you pay for. I just shudder at the thought of paying 300$ for a decent unit. Would anyone else have any suggestions?

Thank You,

scott


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Swienty is a large beekeeping supplier located in Denmark. They carry a lot of stuff, and lots I've never seen in any cateloge here in the states. Their website is http://www.swienty.com/ You might have some luck contacting them.

-TIm


----------



## hawkman (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I emailed them to see if they can solve the mystery.

Thank You Again,

scott


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Mine came pre-calibrated.

[ August 02, 2006, 09:24 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Hawkman,

I think I have the same model (?). The little peice of glass goes over a drop of the stinky oil on the prism. Then you adjust the screw to null. Hope this helps.

Mabe


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> The little peice of glass goes over a 
> drop of the stinky oil on the prism. 
> Then you adjust the screw to null. 

Exactly! 

If the instructions don't say to do this,
then whoever sold it to you is sending the
wrong instructions.


----------

